# Ovulation Pain/IBS D Symptoms after stopping the Pill



## 19441 (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi,I came off the pill 4 months ago and started exepriencing lower left hand side pelvic pain 2 weeks after stopping it. The pain only went about 3 days before my period but came back about a week later. I am now just getting the pain for about a week mid cycle (day's 13 and 14) so it definately seems to be ovulation. I am currently on the waiting list for a pelvic ultrasound to see if i have a cyst. Also since stopping the pill i have developed IBS-D symptoms and terrible gas/bloating - i am taking psyllium husk supplements to help firm my stools (which have helped some) but i really don't want to have to take them forever. Has anyone else had a similar experience when quitting the pill? And could the IBS-D be associated with the pelvic/ovulation pain? Any advice would be greatly appreciated as i'm a worrier and worry that it could be something more serious.


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

I had been on the pill for 20 years on and off, and whenever I stopped taking it I had the ovulation pain also. At the beginning of 2006 I had an internal ultasound and they found a cyst. I had it removed at the same time I had exploratory surgery to see if everything else was ok. Was diagnosed with Adenomyosis and had my uterus removed in September. Unfortunately, I still suffer from ovulation pain and it is very painful. Taking a warm bath or using a heating pad along with motrin helps, but not all the time. My IBS always seems to act up at the same time as well. Get checked out by your doc to see if you have a cyst, but I wouldn't worry too much. Do a google search on ovulation pain and you will see that it is relatively normal and we are not alone.Best of luck to you.Mindy


----------

